# Need help to identify old ELGIN bicycle Serial Number C125250



## ray1947 (Oct 9, 2010)

I just picked this up this week and need to identify the model and year. Also asking opinions about keep it as is or paint/restore. Pros and cons about value for original rusted paint condition or restored. 

You can also contact me at Babyrayshell@gmail.com

Thank you very much,

Ray


----------



## ray1947 (Oct 9, 2010)

*A few more pictures of this old Elgin*

A few more pictures of this old Elgin


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 9, 2010)

Should be a 1938 Columbia built Elgin. The serial # indicates that it was built towards the ind of 38. I think the bike looks great. I would just go through the mechanics and ride it.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful patina on that old Elgin! Its perfect as it is, do what RustySpoke66 said and you can't go wrong!


----------



## ray1947 (Oct 9, 2010)

Any ideas to remove the rust from the paint and a source for spokes replacements? Apparently the bicycle was painted dark red with white. 

Thanks


----------



## ray1947 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion. I'm looking for more information about these Elgin bicycles on the internet, but Elgin bicycles apparently were not as popular as Schwinn. If there is any website with images or documentation about Elgin bicycles, please add to this post. 

Thanks in advance.
Ray


----------



## OldRider (Oct 9, 2010)

Elgin was the brand name for Sears stores, so we definitely know it came from Sears. There were actually several makers making Elgins for Sears. Try this site and see if you find something comparable 
www.oldroads.com


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2010)

You can find old Sears catalogs on the net, and there's also an Elgin/JC Higgins/Hawthorne book by Jim Hurd and TA Gordon, which is copies of catalog pages from 1933-65. Sometimes seen for sale on ebay, Scott may have some here in the Cabe bookstore, or know where to find a copy.


----------



## ray1947 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I cleaned it up a little yesterday and it ran great, but need to replace the tires and tubes. Do you have a good source for these balloon tires at a good price?

Thanks

Ray


----------



## ray1947 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a rear drop stand for this Elgin. Can I use those used by Schwinn's?


----------

